# Canada Immigration



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi

I am new to this process and I want some help regarding ECA . I have checked WES website for educational assessment . Basically I have doe B.E in IT from mumbai university in year 2005 I need help regarding marksheet attestation from university 
I have sem 1& sem2 sem 7 & 8 university marksheets but sem 3 to sem 6 the marksheets are issued by college so below are my questions

Do I need to take photocopies of all the marksheets and submit it to university at churchgate or kalina ?
will they give me sealed envelope after few days and what are the charges of attestation at mumbai university?
Do I also need to attest degree certificate provided by mumbai university
what all documents I need to take for attestation at mumbai university

after ECA how will the resume go in job bank for express entry and when should I give Ielts

lastly I have 8.5 years of experience in IT as java developer what are the job prospects for the same and the average salary in canada 

i am saving around 1 lakh monthly in india currenlty  will I save much more than that and I am a bachelor.

Should I take help from consultancy Like opulentus or do all this process on my own

Thanks
Abhijit Baokar


----------



## baokar1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Also I need to know is it necessary to have job offer from canada for invitation of PR because opulentus is telling as per express entry system only those people will be invited who get job offer from canada and after doing express entries as they will get calls from employers for interviews and those who dont get call there resume will be in the job bank till the end of ECA validation.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

baokar1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this process and I want some help regarding ECA . I have checked WES website for educational assessment . Basically I have doe B.E in IT from mumbai university in year 2005 I need help regarding marksheet attestation from university
> I have sem 1& sem2 sem 7 & 8 university marksheets but sem 3 to sem 6 the marksheets are issued by college so below are my questions
> ...



Why not call the university and ask them all of this? Providing transcripts is a routine function of a Registrar's Office here in Canada but Indian universities seem to have some pretty f'ed up policies.





> lastly I have 8.5 years of experience in IT as java developer what are the job prospects for the same and the average salary in canada



Do you realize that Canada is the second biggest country in the world? Job prospects and salaries vary by region.





> Should I take help from consultancy Like opulentus or do all this process on my own




Why would you pay money for something you can do yourself?


----------



## prems85 (Jul 28, 2013)

what i can suggest you is to read the handbook of your uni and look for " migration" or any related terms, to get the sealed transcripts , infact i was blindfolded initially and going through the handbook gave me all knowledge about this, hope the same for your uni too, but they will charge you for that per marksheet just to give you an idea about taking up with an consultancy i would recommend you to go with the consultancy coz you might get multiple feedback if you rely on forums and single mistake in your forms can lead the whole process to rejection and will cost you time and efforts.


----------

